# Duluth Snow This Morning



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Some crappy phone pics of what I encountered as I drove up the hill around 4:30am.


----------



## fireboy5722 (Feb 26, 2008)

damn you guys getting snow already are making me jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Dang...snow already. That's awesome. Those shopping cart racks gotta go. I hate those freakin things.


----------



## loggerman (Oct 27, 2009)

Sweet! Its about time someone sees some plowable snow!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Where are the action shots???


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Camden;1098718 said:


> Where are the action shots???


Yeah I know, I got lazy. And unfortunately only one of our properties is in that area so only got to clear one. The rest are at lower elevation where it was all rain.(as little as a 1/4 mile from where the pics are taken)


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I don't know if guys were caught off guard or what but hardly anything had been plowed at around 5am.


----------



## snowman6 (Nov 15, 2009)

That gets me :redbounce I cant wait for our first plowable event which the almanacs here are saying it should be soon. Good luck this yearpayup


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Advantage;1098736 said:


> I don't know if guys were caught off guard or what but hardly anything had been plowed at around 5am.


that home depot isn't gonna be opened in time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Soooooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

Can i come and plow for you lol im hoping we get some snow here in the stl by christmas


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

jtslawncare;1098853 said:


> Can i come and plow for you lol im hoping we get some snow here in the stl by christmas


Yeah come on up, hopefully judging from this we will be getting more soon. Hope you get your christmas wish.


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

We had about a 12" here in town, and 22.5" 5 miles away at 9,100 feet. Glad to see the snow, except we are trying to finish exterior work for the season.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What kind of blade / truck is that? Nice shots BTW!


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1099065 said:


> What kind of blade / truck is that? Nice shots BTW!


The truck appears to be a 99-07 Ford hood and mirror assy in one of those pictures.


----------



## jtslawncare (Nov 29, 2008)

Advantage;1098970 said:


> Yeah come on up, hopefully judging from this we will be getting more soon. Hope you get your christmas wish.


I'm down! lol l'll get my blade and head up lol ill plow for cheap to make up for the food that will disappear in your house payup


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

gtstang462002;1099261 said:


> The truck appears to be a 99-07 Ford hood and mirror assy in one of those pictures.


You are correct sir. 06 F350 8.5 Hiniker V, its in my photo album.


----------



## grnstripes (Oct 18, 2008)

nice to see some stuff to push payuppayup


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

You are so lucky. I would die for snow rite about now.


----------



## alex94 (Mar 4, 2010)

Advantage;1098632 said:


> Some crappy phone pics of what I encountered as I drove up the hill around 4:30am.


My sister is down in Northfield and they had just a small trace but melted off and not plowable. My uncle in Cottage Grove said he had 2 inches but didn't go plow anything but did drive up to Finalyson/Sandstone area to plow a friends cabin.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Drifting snow right there!


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

I live in Grand rapids and we didn't get a stitch of snow, bemidji, duluth, brainerd all did. Why is that?


----------

